# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  İslam'ın Çevre Bilincine Katkısı Dr. Muhsin Toprak Son yıllarda çevre temizliği, çe

## anau

*İslam'ın Çevre Bilincine Katkısı 
Dr. Muhsin Toprak



*
Son yıllarda çevre temizliği, çevreyi korumak, ekolojik dengeye zarar vermemek gibi konulara basın yayın organlarında çok sık yer verilmekte ve çokça vurgu yapılmaktadır. Toplumda ise vurgulanan bu hususları hayata geçirebilmek için dernek vakıf gibi sosyal oluşumlar meydana getirilmektedir. Bu organizasyonlar insanların dikkatlerini konuya yoğunlaştırmak, insanımızda bir çevre bilinci oluşturmak için çeşitli faaliyetler yapmaktadırlar. 

Hayatta insanı motive eden ve yapması gereken işleri onun için kolaylaştıran pek çok dinamik vardır. İnsanı motive eden en önemli unsurlardan biri de dindir. Bu faaliyetleri yaparken dini motivasyondan yararlanmak insanların işlerini kolaylaştıracaktır. Buna bağlı olarak dinî kaynakların mezkur konu hakkında söylediklerini ortaya koymak, insanımızın bu hususlarda daha duyarlı davranmasına yardımcı olacaktır. Biz de bu yazıda dini kaynakların bu hususlarda neler söylediğini ve nasıl bir yönlendirme yaptığını ortaya koymaya çalışacağız. 

Evrendeki varlıklar birbiriyle bağlantılı hiyerarşik bir düzen meydana getirmektedir. En küçük ve en az karmaşık birimler kendilerinden daha büyük ve kompleks üst sistemlerle etkileşim içinde çalışırlar. Her düzeydeki birim kendi içinde dinamik bir bütündür ama üstündeki veya altındaki birimlerle bağlantısı olmaksızın varlığı düşünülmez. (Musa Tosun, "Psikolojik Açıdan Çevre ve İnsan", İnsan ve Çevre, İstanbul 1992, s.56-57) İnsan da tabii varlığı itibariyle bu sistemin bir parçasıdır, ancak psikolojik varlığı ve kurduğu sosyal oluşumlarla diğer varlıklardan farklı bir yapıya ve şuur düzeyine erişir. Tabii ilişkisinin ötesinde diğer varlıklarla bilinçli bir ilişkiye girer.

Kısacası bizler kurulu bir dünyaya doğmakta, fakat sosyal hayatın ürettiği bir bilinçle doğal çevremizle ilişki içine girmekteyiz. Çocukluktan itibaren gerek ailemiz ve gerekse yakın sosyal çevremizden aldığımız düşünce ve davranış tarzıyla tabii çevremize yaklaşırız. Dolayısıyla sosyal çevremizin görmediği veya görmezden geldiği pek çok şeyi biz de görmeyiz. Çevremizde farkına varmamız ve korumamız gereken bir çok şey olmasına karşın, çoğunlukla bunların farkında bile olmayız. Çünkü bunları ya biz kurmamışızdır, ya da her gün göre göre alışkanlık kazanmışızdır. Her an teneffüs ettiğimiz havanın, ışık ve ısısına muhtaç olduğumuz güneşin, havamıza oksijen üreten ve bize psikolojik bir haz veren yeşilin, içimizi açan berrak mavi gökyüzünün, zümrüt yeşili rengiyle insanları kendine çeken denizin varlığını ancak bunlar olmadığı zaman, ya da kullanılamaz hale geldiğinde fark ederiz. Fark ederiz de insan için ne büyük bir değer olduklarını o zaman anlarız.

Bu tabii düzen, Yüce Allah tarafından yaratılmış ve bize bahşedilmiştir. (Bkz. Kur'an, 14/32; 16/12, 14; 22/65; 29/61; 31/20; 35/13; 39/5; 45/13) Bu, Allah'ın insana verdiği değerin bariz bir göstergesidir. Kur'an-ı Kerim yeryüzü ve gökyüzündeki canlı cansız bütün varlıkların belli bir ölçü ve dengeye göre yaratıldığından beyan ederken (Hicr 15/16-20; Kamer 54/49), insanın tabiattan faydalanma esnasında bu ölçü ve dengeyi bozmaması gerektiğine de dikkat çekmektedir (Rahman 55/7-12). Ölçülü ve dengeli biçimde tabiatla ilişki içine girmek, insan türünün mümkün olan en uzun sürede tabiattan faydalanması sonucunu doğuracaktır. Başlangıcından itibaren kıyamete kadar insanlık tabiatta olanı kullanacak, ondan faydalanacak ve hayatı için gerekli olan şeyleri elbette ki ondan çıkaracaktır. Ancak tabiattaki maddelerden bir kısmı hemen kullanıma uygun olup, pek çok madde ise ham halde bulunur. Ham halde bulunanlar ise üretim mekanizmalarından geçirilerek kullanıma uygun duruma getirilir. Bu yüzden insan, ihtiyacı olan pek çok şeyi üretmek zorundadır. Ama üretme, aynı zamanda tabiatta olanı tüketmek demektir. Bu yüzden tüketirken olduğu kadar üretirken de dikkatli olmak gerekmektedir.

Tabiatta olanı tüketirken dikkat etmemiz gereken çok önemli bir husus vardır ki o da ekolojik denge dediğimiz tabiatın düzenine (ekosistem) zarar vermemektir. Fakat ne yazık ki insanoğlu çoğu zaman bundan gaflet içindedir. Yapıp ettiği icraatlarda doğal çevreye onulmaz zararlar vermekte, akıl almaz tahribatlar yapmaktadır. Şu iyice bilinmelidir ki, çevreye zarar vermekle insanoğlu aslında bindiği dalı kesmektedir. Doğanın sorumsuzca tahrip edilmesi, çevrenin umursamaz bir tavırla kirletilmesi, tabiattaki sınırlı şeylerin hor kullanılması, tam bir mirasyedi tutumudur. Kendi kazanmadığını çarçur eden mirasyedi nasıl ki bir süre sonra eli boş ve perişan bir durumda kalırsa, çevreyi düşüncesizce tahrip edip kirletenler de kendi yaptıklarının cezası olarak yaşanmaz bir dünyanın içinde kendilerini bulacaklardır. Kur'an-ı Kerim de insanlara isabet eden bir kısım musibetlerin kendi yaptıklarının bir sonucu (Şuarâ, 42/30), hatta "İnsanların kendi elleriyle yapıp ettiklerinin bir sonucu olarak yeryüzünde bozulma başladı. Belki dönerler diye Allah (c.c.) yaptıklarının bazı kötü sonuçlarını onlara tattıracaktır" (Rum 30/41) ayetiyle yaptıklarının bir cezası olduğunu vurgulamaktadır. 

İşte hava ve suların kirliliği, dünyanın yeşilsiz bırakılarak çölleştirilmesi, ozon tabakasının incelip delinme tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kalması bunlardan bazılarıdır. Fakat bu sonuçlar, insanlar için bir sürpriz değildir. Kendi yaptıklarının doğal bir sonucudur. Nitekim insanlık, sanayi ve teknolojinin baş döndürücü bir hızla geliştiği 19. Yüzyıldan bu güne geldiğinde bu sonuçlarla karşılaşmıştır. Meşhur Rus düşünürü Tolstoy'un, insanlığın teknolojik alanda ilerlemeyi gerçekleştirirken ahlak alanında acımasızca yaptığı tahribatı tasvir ederken söylediği şu sözler gerçeği ne kadar açıkça yansıtmaktadır: "Tarihin hiç bir döneminde 19. yüzyıldaki kadar maddi başarıya ulaşılamadı. Fakat, Tarihin hiç bir döneminde giderek canavarlaşan şimdiki Batı dünyası kadar ahlâksız, insanın hayvani duygularına hiç bir kısıtlamanın getirilmediği bir hayat da yaşanmadı. 19. yüzyılda ulaşılan maddi ilerleme gerçekten muazzam, fakat bu ilerleme Neron'un zamanında bile şahit olunmayacak şekilde ahlâkın en temel şartlarını ihmal etme pahasına satın alındı ve halen de satın alınıyor." (Tolstoy, Din Nedir?, çev. Murat Çiftkaya, İstanbul 1995, s. 33)

Toprağımızı çoraklaştıran, nehirlerimizi, göllerimizi kurutan, denizlerimizi balıkların bile yaşayamayacağı bir kirliliğe büründüren sanayi atıklarının, şehirler kurma adına ormanları talan etmenin, medeniyet adına üretilen fakat havaya zarar veren unsurların tedbiri alınmadığı takdirde karşımıza çıkacak olan manzara bundan başkası değildir. Bir Kızılderili kabile reisinin söylediği gibi biz bu dünyayı atalarımızdan bir miras değil, çocuklarımızdan ödünç aldık. Bizler bu sorumsuz tavırlarımızla dünyamızı kendi adımıza zararlı hale getirdiğimiz gibi çocuklarımız için de yaşanmaz bir dünya bırakmak üzereyiz.

İnsanlığın önünde bir ışık olan Yüce dinimiz İslam'ın, dinî alan kabul edilen sadece inanç ve ibadet konularında bizlere bir takım görevler yükleyip de hayatın diğer alanlarını boş bıraktığı düşünülmemelidir. İslam insan hayatının her yönüyle ilgili emirler, tavsiyeler ve uyarılar yapmaktadır. Dolayısıyla üzerinde durduğumuz bu konuyla ilgili bir takım emir, tavsiye ve uyarılarda da bulunmaktadır. Bunları şu şekilde sıralayabiliriz.

İlk olarak İslam Müslümanlara bütün varlıklara saygı duymayı, onların hayat hakkına ilişmemeyi öğretmektedir. Çünkü her Müslüman, "Yedi kat gök, yeryüzü ve bunlarda bulunan varlıklar Allah'ı tesbih ederler. Onu övgüyle tesbih etmeyen hiçbir şey yoktur" (İsrâ 17/44) inancını taşır. Buradan hareketle Müslümanların çevreyi sorumsuzca tahrip etmeyeceğini/edemeyeceğini, tabiatı bilinçsizce kullanmayacağını/kullanamayacağını söyleyebiliriz. Bu husus, çevre bilincinin oluşması açısından önemli bir noktadır. Bu bilinci alan bir kimsenin çevreyle ilişkisi de ona göre ölçülü olacaktır. En azından çevresindeki varlıkları kendisinin dost ve yardımcıları görecektir. Onlardan faydalanırken dengeyi bozmamaya dikkat edecektir. Kur'an-ı Kerim'in israfı haram, savurganlığı şeytanın kardeşliği sayan beyanları (A'raf 7/31; İsra 17/26-27, 29-30; Taha 20/81) ile Peygamber Efendimizin (s.a.s.) akarsu dahi olsa abdest alırken israf edilmemesi gerektiğine dair uyarıları da (İbn Mace, İkame, 193) Müslümanlarda çevre şuuru oluşturmada önemli bir temel olacaktır.

İkinci olarak Müslüman bir insan kendisinin Allah'ın isimlerine mahzar olduğuna, bu isimlerin kendisinde tecelli ettiğine inanır. Allah'ın isimlerinden birisi Kuddus ismidir. Kuddus, mukaddes, temiz, pak olan demektir. Bu ismin bir tecellisi olarak Yüce Rabbimiz yeryüzünde sürekli olarak meydana gelen tabii kirlenmeleri kurmuş olduğu ekolojik sistemle sürekli olarak temizlemektedir. Her mevsim ölen binlerce hayvan leşleri, kurumuş bitki artıkları istihaleye (kimyevi bir değişime) tabi tutulmakta ve temizlenmektedir. Ayrıca rüzgârlar vasıtasıyla yeryüzü adeta süpürülmekte ve yağmurlarla yıkamaktadır. (Bu hususu Bediuzzaman nefis bir üslupla 30. Lem'a'nın Birinci Nüktesinde anlatmaktadır.) Bu noktada Müslüman Kuddus isminin bir yansıması olarak kendisini ve çevresini temiz tutması gerektiği inancıyla hareket eder ve üzerine düşeni yapar. Ayrıca Müslüman'ın Allah'ın ahlakıyla ahlâklanması gerektiğini öğütleyen bir kutlu söz/birkelam-ı kibar vardır. Bu konu bağlamında düşünülecek olursa, çevre bilincine sahip olma ve çevre kirliliğinin önüne geçmenin de Allah'ın ahlâkıyla ahlâklanma olarak değerlendirilmesi gerekir. 

Üçüncü olarak Kur'an-ı Kerim Allah'ın yeryüzünü imar görevini insana yüklediğini beyan eder. Bir ayette "Sizi yeryüzünde yaratıp, orayı imar etmenizi dileyen Allah'tır" (Hud 11/61) buyurulmaktadır. Ayette geçen "isti'mar" kelimesine tefsirciler tarafından iki anlam yüklenmiştir. Bunlardan birincisi, "Allah sizi, yeryüzünü imar ediciler yaptı", (İbn Kesir, Tefsir, 2/450) ikincisi de, "Allah yeryüzünü sizin imar etmenizi istedi" (İbn'l-Cevzi, Zadü'l-Mesir, Beyrut 1984, 4/133) şeklindedir. Birinci tefsir şekli tekvînî emri; yani Allah'ın insanı dünyayı imar edecek şekilde yarattığını ifade ederken, ikincisi teklîfî emri; yani Allah'ın insandan dünyayı imar etmesini istediğini beyan eder. İslam uleması yukarıda zikrettiğimiz ayete dayanarak, meskenlerin yapılması, su kanallarının açılması, ağaçlandırma çalışmaları gibi imar işlerinin topluma farz olduğunu söylemişlerdir. (Ebu Hayyan, el-Bahru'l-Muhit, Beyrut 1992, 6/175) İnsan tabii veya dini bir görev olarak elbette ki yeryüzünü imar edecektir. Ama bunu, tabiatı tahrip etmeden yapmalıdır. Müslüman ahlakı bunu gerektirir.

Dördüncü olarak Hz. Peygamber (s.a.s.) de bu konuda Müslümanlara örnek olmuştur. Allah'ın bu emrini çok iyi bilen Peygamber Efendimiz (s.a.s.) Medine'de imar faaliyetlerine katılarak yaşadıkları şehrin mamur hale gelmesi için çalışmıştır. Ayrıca Mekke'nin yanında Medine ve Taif bölgelerini de harem alanı ilan ederek oralarda ağaç kesmeyi ve avlanmayı yasaklamıştır. Adiy b. Zeyd (r.a.) Hz. Peygamber (s.a.s.)'in Medine'nin her cihetinden 2 beridlik (yaklaşık 30 km.) bir alanı (yaklaşık 1000 kilometrekare) koruluk (hıma/harem) bölgesi ilan ettiğini ve ağaçların kesilmesini, dallarının kırılmasını yasakladığını rivayet etmektedir. (Ebu Davud, Menasik, 96) Bundan başka Hz. Peygamber (s.a.s.), Zû-Kard gazvesinden dönerken Medine yakınlarındaki Benî Harise otlağı olan Zuraybü't-tavil denilen yerde konakladıklarında onlar buranın, hayvanlarının otlağı, hanımlarının çıktığı yer olarak nitelemişler, Efendimiz (s.a.s.) de "Kim buradan bir ağaç keserse mutlaka onun yerine bir ağaç diksin" buyurmuştur. (Belazurî, Fütuhu'l-Buldan, Beyrut 1987, 17; İbrahim Canan, İslam ve Çevre Sağlığı, İstanbul 1987, s59-60) Taif halkı Müslüman olmak üzere Medine'ye bir heyet gönderdiklerinde, Hz. Peygamber'in hazırlattığı anlaşma metnine Taif bölgesi vadilerinin de koruma altına alındığı ve orada bitki örtüsünü tahrip etmenin, hayvan avlamanın yasaklandığı, bu yasağa uymayanların cezalandırılacağı bir madde olarak konulmuştur. (Muhammed Hamidullah, İslam Peygamberi, İstanbul 2003, 1/500; Muhammed Hamidullah, el-Vesaik, Beyrut 1969, s. 236-238, 240; Ali Rıza Temel, "İslam'a Göre İnsan Çevre İlişkisi", İnsan ve Çevre, s.77) Hz. Ömer'in (r.a.) hilafeti döneminde Sa'd b. Ebi Vakkas (r.a.) bu emirnameyi esas tutarak yasağa uymayan birini cezalandırmıştır. (Ebu Davud, Menasik, 96) Yine Hz. Peygamber (s.a.s.) gölgesinde yolcuların, hayvanların gölgelendiği çöl bitkisi sidr ağacını kesmeyi yasaklamış ve kesene beddua etmiş, lanetlemiştir. (Ebu Davud, Edeb, 159.)

Ayrıca Efendimiz (sallallâhu aleyhi ve sellem) yaşadıkları şehrin temiz tutulması yönünde emir ve tavsiyelerde bulunmuş, bitki ve hayvanların korunmasına özen göstermiştir. Bu noktada Peygamber Efendimizin Mescid'in temizlenip güzel koku ile kokulanmasına, (Tirmizi, Cum'a, 64) avluların temiz tutulmasına, (Tirmizi, Edeb, 41) durgun sulara idrar yapılmamasına, (Buhari, Vudu', 68; Müslim, Taharet, 9496; Ebu Davud, Taharet, 36) içme sularının yakın çevresine çöp dökülmemesine (Servet Armağan, "İslam Çevre Hukukunun Genel Esasları", İslam ve Çevre, s. 250) dair emirleri ile susuzluktan ağzı kurumuş, dili sarkmış bir köpeğe kuyudan ayakkabısıyla su çıkarıp susuzluğunu gideren adamın cennetlik olduğuna, (Buhari, Bed'ü'l-halk, 17, Edeb, 27) kedisini eve hapsedip açlıktan öldüren yaşlı kadının da cehennemlik olduğuna (Buhari, Ezan, 90) dair haberleri de hatırlanmalıdır.

Bu örnekler göstermektedir ki Yüce Peygamberimiz (s.a.s.) her konuda olduğu gibi çevreyi koruma, temiz tutma hususunda da ümmetine hep örnek oluyordu. Ayrıca Efendimiz'in (s.a.s.) ağaç dikmeye teşvik eden; "Kıyamet kopmaya yakınken elinizde bir ağaç fidanı var ve onu dikmeye vakit bulabilirseniz onu dikin", (Buhari, Edebu'l-müfred, Kahire 1379, s.168) "Kim bir ağaç dikerse onun için ağaçtan hasıl olan ürün kadar Allah sevap yazar", (Ahmed b. Hanbel, Müsned, 5/415) "Her kim boş, kuru ve çorak bir araziyi ihya ederse bu amelinden dolayı Allah tarafından mükâfatlandırılır. Herhangi bir canlı ondan faydalandıkça orayı ihya edene sadaka yazılır", (Münavi, Feyzu'l-kadir, 6/39) "Müslümanlardan bir kimse bir ağaç dikerse o ağaçtan yenen mahsul mutlaka onun için sadakadır. Yine o ağaçtan çalınan meyve de onun için sadakadır. Vahşi hayvanların yediği de sadakadır. Kuşların yediği de sadakadır. Herkesin ondan yiyip eksilttiği mahsul de onu dikene ait bir sadakadır " (Müslim, Müsakat, 7-10, 12; Buhari, Edeb, 27; Hars, 1.) hadis-i şerifleri bu duyarlılığın ve çevre bilinci oluşturmaya teşvikin tam bir göstergesidir. 

Sahabe-i Kiram'ın önderleri de bu şuura sahiptiler. Mesela Hz. Ebu Bekr'in (r.a.) Üsame (r.a.) ordusuna hitap ederken söylediği "Hurma ağaçlarını sökmeyin, yakmayın; diğer meyve ağaçlarını telef etmeyin; koyun, sığır ve diğer hayvanları yemenin dışında bir amaçla kesmeyin " (İbnü'l-Esir, el-Kâmil fi't-Tarih, Beyrut 1987, 2/200) sözleri ile Hz. Ömer'in (r.a.) Ebu Musa el-Eş'arî'yi (r.a.) Basra'ya vali olarak gönderirken görevleri arasında sokakların temizliğini de sayması (Darimî, Sünen, Mukaddime 46) ve Hz. Osman'ın (r.a.) geç bir vakitte ağaç dikerken yanına gelen ve "Ey Müminlerin emiri! Bu vakitte mi dikim yapıyorsunuz?" diye soran birisine, "Bana uğradığında beni böyle hayırlı bir iş yaparken bulman, bozgunculardan biri gibi bulmandan daha iyidir" (Aliyyulmuttaki el-Hindî, a.g.e., 3/909) şeklinde verdiği cevap bu bilincin sahabede ne kadar yerleşmiş olduğunu gösteriyor.

Bu ruh atalarımıza da ilham kaynağı olmuştur. Onlar bulundukları yerleri, kurdukları şehirleri en mamur hale getirmenin, insan için yaşanabilir mekânlar kılmanın çabasını gütmüşlerdi. İşte Fatih'in İstanbul'un fethinden sonra Taşlık mevkiinde satın alıp vakfettiği 136 adet dükkân için yazdırdığı vakfiyede çevre temizliği için Müslümanların o tarihlerde bile ne kadar önem verdiklerini açıkça göstermektedir: "Bu gayr-i menkulatımdan elde olunacak nemalarla İstanbul'un her sokağına ikişer kişi tayin eyledim. Bunlar ki ellerindeki bir kap içerisinde kireç tozu ve kömür külü olduğu halde günün belirli saatlerinde bu sokakları gezeler. Bu sokaklara tükürenlerin tükürükleri üzerine bu tozu dökeler ki yevmiye 20 akçe alsunlar. Ayrıca 10 cerrah, 10 tabip ve 3 de yara sarıcı tayin ve nasb eyledim. Bunlar ki ayın belli günlerinde İstanbula çıkalar bilâ istisna her kapuyu vuralar ve o evde hasta olup olmadığını soralar; var ise şifası, ya da mümkün ise şifayab olalar. Değilse kendilerinden hiçbir karşılık beklemeksizin Darulacezeye kaldırılarak orada salah bulalar. Maazallah herhangi bir gıda maddesi buhranı vaki olabilür. Böyle bir hal karşısında bırakmış olduğum 100 silah, ehl-i erbaba verile. Bunlar ki hayvanat-ı vahşiyyenin yumurtada veya yavruda olmadığı sıralarda balkanlara çıkıp avlanalar ki zinhar hastalarımızı gıdasız bırakmayalar". (İbrahim Özdemir, Münir Yükselmiş, İslam ve Çevre Sorunları, Ankara 1995, s.126-127) 

Yine Kanuni'nin Edirne subaşısına yazdığı bir emirnamede Edirne sokaklarının temiz tutulması yönünde ortaya koyduğu; ev ve dükkânların çevrelerinin temiz tutulması, hamam ve han gibi umuma ait yerlerin temizliğine dikkat edilmesi, çevreyi kirleten esnafın artık maddeleri şehir dışındaki boş yerlere taşıması, evlerde çamaşır, bulaşık yıkandığında sabunlu suların sokaklara akıtılmaması, at-arabacıların sokaklara pisleyen atlarının pisliklerini kendilerinin temizlemesi gibi emirleri, (Ahmet Akgündüz, Belgeler Gerçekleri Konuşuyor, İzmir 1991, s.7576) ve de İstanbul'da Kırkçeşme sularını Sarıyer ormanlarından uzun bir isale hattı ile İstanbul'a ileten Mimar Sinan'ın boru hattının her iki tarafından 20'şer arşınlık (toplam 40 arşın) bir mesafe içinde bina, mandıra ve ahır yapımını ve gübre yığılmasını bir ferman ile yasaklattırması (Nevzat Kor, İzzet Öztürk, Mehmet Borat, "Çevre Kirlenmesinin Tarihi Gelişimi", İnsan ve Çevre, s.150 (K. Çeçen, "Tarih Boyunca Türkler Tarafından Yapılan Su Tesisleri ve Türk Toplumunda Su Kültürü, İTÜ Vakıf Dergisi, Yıl 1990, S:2, s. 15-26'dan naklen) yaşadıkları çağ itibariyle onların çevre bilinci ve duyarlılıklarının ne kadar yüksek olduğunun birer göstergesidir. Şimdi ise bizler pis sokaklı şehirlerde, yeşilden yoksun kasabalarda, dikili bir ağacı bile olmayan köylerde yaşıyor ve devamlı surette tabiatı tahrip ediyoruz. Bunun sonuncunun kötü olacağını tahmin etmek için kâhin olmaya gerek yoktur. 

Tabiatı sevmeyi, çevreyi korumayı ve temiz tutmayı bir bilinç haline getirmenin Müslüman için açıkça söylenmiş bir İslam emri olduğu ortadadır. O halde dindar Müslümanlar çevreciliğe sahip çıkmalı ve bu bilinci yaygınlaştırmalıdır. Bunun için de yapılması gerekenleri şöyle sıralayabiliriz:

1- Basın yayın organlarında konunun dinî yönü sık sık gündeme getirilmelidir. 

2- Toplumda sözü sohbeti hüccet kabul edilen kanaat önderleri çevrecilik faaliyetlerine yönlendirme yapmalı, hatta bizzat çevrecilik faaliyetleri düzenlemelidir. 

3- Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı da camilerde konuyla ilgili hutbeler okutmalı, ayrıca Kutlu Doğum Haftası etkinliklerinde bu meselenin ele alınmasını sağlamalıdır. 

4- Bunun ötesinde dini hassasiyeti olan sivil toplum örgütleri tarafından konferans, panel ve sempozyum gibi ilmi etkinlikler yapılmalıdır.

----------

